
America's Goodly Veneer Was a Lie - smacktoward
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/10/americas-goodly-veneer-was-lie/601105/
======
haecceity
It's the job of mass media to promote this lie and they're doing a damn good
job. I suppose The Atlantic isn't mass media since it caters to a particular
educated audience. Even readers of Hacker News sometimes happily consume these
lies, thinking their interests are aligned with special interests promoting
them.

